# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  meer sperma

## vraag123

Ik heb een vriendin die houdt van sperma maar ik heb niet echt veel sperma misschien 1 theelepel 
wat kan ik eraan doen om op die momenten meer sperma te produceren 

grt,

----------

